# CR2016 and CR2032 coin cell batteries



## electronics4life (Sep 8, 2004)

What exactly is the difference in these batteries? Aren't they both just 3v lithium cells? I need to replace a CR2016 but only have CR2032 on hand. Thoughts?


----------



## georges80 (Sep 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*electronics4life said:*
What exactly is the difference in these batteries? Aren't they both just 3v lithium cells? I need to replace a CR2016 but only have CR2032 on hand. Thoughts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

CR2016 is 20mm in diameter and 1.6mm thick
CR2032 is 20mm in diameter and 3.2mm thick

Nominal dimensions of course.

www.eveready.com , technical info, primary cells - all the info is there.

george.


----------



## kitelights (Sep 8, 2004)

email sent


----------



## electronics4life (Sep 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*georges80 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*electronics4life said:*
What exactly is the difference in these batteries? Aren't they both just 3v lithium cells? I need to replace a CR2016 but only have CR2032 on hand. Thoughts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

CR2016 is 20mm in diameter and 1.6mm thick
CR2032 is 20mm in diameter and 3.2mm thick

Nominal dimensions of course.

www.eveready.com , technical info, primary cells - all the info is there.

george. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Excellent info. Thank you.


----------



## electronics4life (Sep 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kitelights said:*
email sent 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the offer, but silly me wrote about the wrong battery. I actually need a 2025, which I now know is 2.5mm thick.


----------



## RussH (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you sure a 2032 won't fit? I assume you tried it since you have some, to find out you need a 2025 - but just in case....


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: CR2025 and CR2032 coin cell batteries*

Some devices aren't picky about the thickness of the cell.
But many are.
Is that cell for an FOB remote?


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: CR2025 and CR2032 coin cell batteries*

2016s and 2032s are popular for "flat" keychain LED lights.

It's tough to imagine that there are many applictions worried about an additional 0.7mm of cell height. The only issue I can think of offhand is that a 2032 might be able to deliver more current than a 2025 if your application depends on the inherent discharge limitations of particular cells.

I'd guess that the 2032 has about 3x the capacity of the 2016.


----------

